# Custom Furniture



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

We are happy to announce we will be adding a new section to our website within the next two months, featuring custom furniture. We have been building custom furniture longer than speakers actually. We can do whole matching systems, speakers, TV stands, equipment racks, coffee/end tables, and more all done in the same finish and style. Here is one picture of a coffee table we did recently. It is bubinga and western maple.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Very nice. I guess you'd have no problem doing an AV rack?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Impressive as usual, Nathan!


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

We now have the furniture section up and running. We will be adding some more pictures within the next few days. Custom Furniture and Woodworking.


----------

